# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  bonzend oor

## vercruysse

Sinds 14 dagen hoor ik constant mijn hart kloppen in mijn rechteroor.
Echt niet dragelijk. Zijn er nog mensen die hier last van hebben ?
Zijn er oplossingen ?

----------

